# Antique Mason Jars and other Antique Questions



## DDFN

So we have been cleaning out the basement of the grandparents old house. There are shelves of very old canned goods that we have been disposing of and then there are some empty antique mason type jars there as well.

I am currently looking up info on what they are worth but if anyone know info on antique canned jars please let me know. I also have what looks like a 1950's syrup pourer thingy. I will try to get its picture up incase anyone knows its value.


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms

are they blue/aqua? what size? just to give you an idea, blue, half-pint mason jars go here for well over $25 EACH! blue pint and quart jars are more common, and are worth (here) between $4-6 each.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

my secret santa last year is a antique dealer I believe. Her name on here is cdtrum you could try and message her.


----------



## DDFN

Petersfamilyfarms said:


> are they blue/aqua? what size? just to give you an idea, blue, half-pint mason jars go here for well over $25 EACH! blue pint and quart jars are more common, and are worth (here) between $4-6 each.


Thank you. Well we did have some blue/aqua and the amber ones but one of the renters my grandpa let use the house (before we locked the basement, very long story) stole them.



freedomstarfarm said:


> my secret santa last year is a antique dealer I believe. Her name on here is cdtrum you could try and message her.


Thank you I will have to look her up. I did not get to catalog all the jars that we kept. We had one small square'ish Lamb Mason jar. Some Mason Star jars, Kerr self sealing, Longlife Mason, Atlas, Presto Supreme Mason and some other odd balls.

Oh and has anyone seen the old Ball which look to be like pickle or mayo jars? Ball is stamped on the bottom but sides are smooth? There are a lot that say Perfect Mason. Also some that say Ball Mason and have usual markings.

Still have some research to do on them. Oh there is a cream/milk or syrup pourer thingy that I plan to keep. It was made in Santa Barbara California and looks to be from maybe the 50's.


----------



## Breezy-Trail

On the old blue quart or pint jars there will be a number on it.
You want a a jar with a number 13 on the bottom.
Those are the ones that sell.
It was either 13 or 9, I think its 13.
A jar with any other number is just a fancy blue jar and isn't likely to sell for much.


----------



## DDFN

Thank you. All of the blue ones that had been down there was stolen, but we do have some with the 13 on them that are clear. I was just reading http://www.av.qnet.com/~glassman/info/jarfaq.htm and it said that 13 was hard to find since most people would break them and consider them bad luck. I have plans to try to clean them up and take pictures tomorrow. I know dad wants to keep the big Presto because he likes the way it looks.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

There was a ceramics maker in CA and their stuff from that time goes for a LOT. Gosh if I could remember the name.


----------



## DDFN

Freedomstarfarm

Well the little creamer pourer Dripcut appears to be from 1960 or 1959. I have found to online one is the same color but a sugar dispenser and listed as being made in 1960 or there is a creamer that is the same style just the flowers are orange instead of blue and it was listed at being made in 1959. It is really cute (still kind of dirty, been too busy to get it cleaned up yet) and I plan on keeping it. 

Now we did find a #13 Jar and most of the jars we have set aside to clean up are they square'ish type. I think this has been a rather interesting time, but there has been a lot of mixed emotions, too. (long story). 

I have enjoyed my time spent with my father and helping him this week. He goes back to work tomorrow but he will have another vacation in a few weeks and we will plan on doing the same thing again. It is going to take a lot of time and work to get the house saved but I think it will make Dad happy and proud. 

Oh and we found some antique canning racks that we plan to turn into a display for some of the rare jars we keep.


----------

